# RIP Rex



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont know how he died all i know is that i woke up to a dead betta in the gravel.

Im still crying 


Looks like he died from brown blood sickness. Because after put in his new tank 2 days later witch was yesterday night i saw his gills were tan i couldnt do anything because it was about 11:00PM


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm Sorry... :/


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am so very sorry ! Just makes me think how grateful we should for each day we have and to be happy for what we have because we never know what tomorrow may bring. Rex was a great fish I know how heartbroken you must be and again I am so sorry.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...:-(


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I lost my Rex too recently.


----------



## megacoolguy10 (Jul 11, 2012)

you had a rex too?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Yup. He was dead when I got back from vacation last month.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Im so sorry to the both of you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for both your losses.


----------

